
McAfee Labs Threat Advisory: Ransomware – Locky [pdf] - based2
https://kc.mcafee.com/resources/sites/MCAFEE/content/live/PRODUCT_DOCUMENTATION/26000/PD26383/en_US/McAfee_Labs_Threat_Advisory-Ransomware-Locky.pdf
======
based2
[http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2016-ALE-001/index.h...](http://www.cert.ssi.gouv.fr/site/CERTFR-2016-ALE-001/index.html)

[https://www.bsi.bund.de/DE/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/Presse2...](https://www.bsi.bund.de/DE/Presse/Pressemitteilungen/Presse2016/Krypto-
Trojaner_22022016.html)

[http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Krypto-Trojaner-
Locky...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Krypto-Trojaner-Locky-wuetet-
in-Deutschland-Ueber-5000-Infektionen-pro-Stunde-3111774.html)

------
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4bxsn7/proactively_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4bxsn7/proactively_reacting_to_ransomware/)

